# need Ringneck Dove hen in Seattle area



## StacysFunnyFarm (Apr 22, 2005)

I am looking for a mate (hen) for my Ringneck Dove. Pet quality is quite acceptable. My dove is in a hurry, but I am not. I am in the north Seattle area.

I am also interested in adopting pet quality pigeons. I am not particularly interested in breeding fancy birds, I prefer pigeons "with personality". I have a large flight cage available and have some pigeon experience. 

Stacy


----------

